# Looking for whitetail rub/scrape advice



## Jett1606 (Dec 2, 2010)

In Wisconsin the firearm season has come and gone. The chase part of the rut seemed pretty subdued compared to past years. I'm hoping rutting activity will continue through December.

I'm planning to hunt from a tent blind for the first time to stay warmer than up a tree. I just discovered a line of rubs including one at the intersection of 3 trails that's really shined up. They seem pretty fresh but it's always hard to tell how fresh. They are at an edge where pine bedding meets mature hardwoods.

Is it worth setting up on these rubs this time of year? Would adding a mock scrape still make sense?


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

All of it only makes sense if it works and no one really knows the answers to these Qs.On the other hand,a place where 3 trails meet with some fresh rubs thrown in ought to be a reasonable spot.Anytime.


----------



## FoldEmXtreme (Jan 3, 2010)

I think that area sounds like it has some traffic so I would set up on it. I am in the same boat, I am not sure where to spend my time. We have less than thirtly days until archery season closes so I think we both had better decide on a spot and start putting some hours in. Good Luck!!


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

i'd focus trails leading to food sources.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

You definately need to be in a spot that has trails that lead to food right now. They are gorging them selves if there are any food sources close. The does and bucks will be there. The colder it gets the sooner in the afternoon they will be there.


----------



## Dave R (Oct 17, 2010)

I have been out the past two evenings starting at noon. I've seen some brand new rubs like it was the middle of the rut. Yesterday was 7* out and today was 25* with 20mph winds. I jumped a 3x3 from where alot of the rubs are today and on the way back through I glassed a nice bodied 2x2 sitting in the same draw. Snuck around him and down wind but my release was froze up. He heard me trying to get it to open and jumped. Lesson learned. They are rubbing like crazy still! Tree bark and wood shavings on the top of the snow that fell the day prior.

This Sunday I saw a spike chasing a doe around like crazy still here in the 2nd week of Dec.

1 more chance on the 26th to fill my tag. Here's to hoping.

On topic, pay attention to the rub direction and the foot print pattern. Here, I'm seeing the deer are sticking to the trails only in the morning when headed to bed and they wander up to the food any way but the trails. The rubs are all on the down side as if stopping to do it before bed. This is very important to help decide which way to face your blind.

Good luck!


----------

